# Eclipse - Classfiles ohne Source werden automatisch gelöscht



## reibi (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe ein Package voll mit Classfiles welche ich in ein Eclipse-Java-Projekt einbauen möchte. 
Zu den Classfiles sind keine Sourcen vorhanden. 

Wenn ich diese einfach in ihrer bestehenden Packagestruktur in mein Projekt einbaue, dann werden diese automatisch gelöscht. Ich denke aus dem Grund, weil keine Sourcen vorhanden sind.

Wichtig noch ist, dass ich aus diesen ClassFiles auch kein eigenes JarFile machen möchte, da im Endeffekt nur ein ausführbares Jarfile rauskommen soll.

Was mache ich falsch? bzw. wie kann ichs richtig machen?

Danke und Gruss an Alle ;-)


----------



## Wildcard (24. Apr 2008)

Man bindet keine class Files ein, sondern jars.


----------



## ps (3. Jun 2008)

naja. guck dir mal jarjar an:
-> http://code.google.com/p/jarjar/


----------



## reibi (4. Jun 2008)

Hoi

jarjar ist Klasse. Ich denke das lässt sich auch gut mit Ant, Maven oder generell mit automatischen Buildprozessen verbinden.

Ich hab gestern n Klasse EclipsePlugIn diesbezüglich gefunden:

"Fatjar"
hier isses: http://fjep.sourceforge.net/

Da kann man sagen welche Abhängigkeiten man mit ins jar eingebaut haben will und kann diese Configuration auch für das ganze Projekt speichern. 

Beim nächten Build reicht praktisch ein Tastendruck.

Das is ne tolle Sache ... viel Spass für die dies ausprobieren wollen.


----------

